# Battlefront II due for release Nov/Dec



## Phyrebrat (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,

I just fell for a clickbait article on IGN saying they have a release date for SWBF2 (if 'holiday period' counts as a release date).

However the trailer will be released on 15th April, os at keast we'll have an idea of what to expect. There has been a mix of reivew for the first this-gen BF, most of the criticism being that the DLC was a cheap shot to pull.

I forgave them all that 'entrepreneurial behaviour' because I enjoyed playing the various modes so much - apart from the execrable Hero Hunt.

What do you want to see in this release? Will it be CW era, perhaps? Or set within the _Rebels_ series timeframe?

Many people are after a SP campaign. As long as we're not milked for DLC content, I'll be happy.

But... if they do not fix the server issue that came with the last update, I'll not be giving them any of my cash, no matter how beautiful it is. The MP (80%) portion is now unplayable and people are going crazy online in forums and Twitter whilst EA just ignore them.

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 16, 2017)

And here's the full-length reveal trailer:


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 16, 2017)

Yup. Seems like they listened to a lot of the complaints. 

Can't wait to play as Maul. 

I just hope they're upgrading the server. BF is almost unplayable ATM esp with the big maps and fighter squadron. 

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2017)

And here's the latest trailer:






What amazes me is how realistic the graphics are by comparison to the films. Watching on my PC I struggle to spot the difference between film special effects and the effects for a home computer console. The only part still lacking is in faces - but aside from that, a real stride toward photo-realism.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 11, 2017)

It looks more or less the same in quality with the BF of 2015 as far as I can tell. I think there are a lot more dynamic changes going on though in terms of processor usage. The battle front has always been populated with many players and NPCs but this one looks a little more busy!

As long as EA have their servers fixed, I'll be happy.

pH


----------

